# Concrete Patio drainage problem



## lakekids (Jul 16, 2008)

I need some suggestions to resolve a problem. We have a screen enclosed in-ground concrete pool and a covered concrete patio attached to our house. In the torrential Florida thunderstorms the patio floods on one end. Obviously the patio was not sloped correctly when it was formed. There is a small in laid drain strip between the edge of the patio and the pool deck. However, this can not handle the flow during a heavy rain. I have seen an area 10 feet by 8 feet covered in approximately 1/2 inch to 1 inch of water. The only way to get the water out quickly is to prop open the screen door so that the water can flow out. I am looking for suggestions on what to do. The patio and pool deck is textured and covered/painted with an acrylic like coating (coolcrete or something similar). Someone at work suggested that I get a concrete saw and cut grooves in the concrete that run from the patio out under the screen door. 

I am not afraid to try various things. Unfortunately I am the handy one in the family (not my husband) but I don't have a lot of arm strength. However, I am familiar with using a circular saw, power drills, etc. Guess it was a good thing that my dad is an electrician who insisted that we help with his home improvement projects.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Concrete overlay companies can put down a new layer of polymer-modified concrete (up to a thickness of about 2"-3" I believe) and I'd suggest this as an option. 

OR a self-levelling concrete to make the whole thing level. Then once dried, a sloping layer of polymer-modified concrete aimed at where you want the run-off to go. First part is the easiest, the second part an experienced overlay guy can do. Second layer would be about 1/8" average...

This is a bit beyond the DIY crowd IMO


----------



## markon (Jul 16, 2008)

*Your Pool*

It's common that under a lot of water the drain would not be able to keep up. It's prob 2"? (on the face) Your right, the concrete was probably poured wrong from the start. That's sucks. You could cut out more concrete around your patio area connects to the pool and install a 4" drain. If you wanted to cut lines to the drain I would suggest you hire a concrete engraver. There is a manufacture their in florida for this, you have guy's running all over that do this type of work. Have them cut out like a 24" x 24" tile pattern. This way it dresses up your patio and solves a problem. If you just cut lines, it will look like a problem trying to hide a problem. You could then acid stain the tiles different colors, which looks really sharp. I say hire someone cause there saw's will have kind of a v-grove that about 1/2" wide that goes 1/4"-1/2" deep and will carry more water than a cut from a gas powered quick saw. Another option would be to mudjack the concrete next to yourself, be carful with this option,and it may not apply if the concrete next to your home hasn't sank. I do not suggest doing an overlay to build up the surface. The manufactures of overlay products say you can, but you can't. It just doesn't work. I know this froming owning a concrete overlay business for over 5 years. Overlays are for decorative purposes and nothing more.

Guy's comment above me. Not saying your wrong. I'm in Kansas, and Florida could be a totally different ballgame?????? We have bad freeze thaw cycles


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

' attach ', hopefully, isn't the case,,, adjoining's ok, tho,,, not sure who's mtl the guy from ks used but we regularly do this work &, successfully, regrade conc in 6" bonded o'lay ' lifts ' w/polymer-modified conc extended w/3/8" clean stone,,, freeze/thaw ( thermal expansion to youse in fl  ) is not a delamination issue IF the work's done properly,,, if this sounds technical, it is & understanding the ' zen ' of conc repair's as much rqd as an ability to use the proper mtls - method - equip.

knowing your physical limitations AND, if the patio were mine in YOUR shoes, i'd hire mudjackers to raise the slab rear to give you the pitch you need bearing in mind we all can't ' see ' your house from our monitors,,, the roof may be troublesome but those're your 2 choices in addn to the previous larger trench drain ( not a pool slot drain ) from what i read of your post.

engrave-a-crete ( fl ) DOES make great equip - its well designed, engineered, manufactured, & supported - but its not for you & this daunting task/puzzle even IF you have a spare $8,000 lying 'round,,, believe it or not, there are not all that many ' running around ' who have it - if there were, you wouldn't see so many listed on ebay,,, we don't own because there isn't anything we can't do already w/off-the-shelf equip so we'll save the 1,000's of $, thank you very much.

on the plus side, acrylics like acrylic-modified ' cooldecks ' [ generic much as kleenex or scotch tape ] don't last forever so that problem could be in your future,,, have that ' someone ' at work try to accomplish what they suggested,,, can't be done by hand & we were the best conc cutters in nyc & metro area.

far's dorothy's uncle, i'll see your ' concrete overlay business for over 5 years ' & raise you 30 yrs,,, either bonded or unbonded, o'lays're structural as well as decorative & spec'd by many engineers/owners/architects/property mgrs/fed agencies - vertical-horozontal-overhead-underwtr,,, guess you never explored the trade fully but there's lots of work of all types,,, you may not want to say our canadian cousin's wrong but i'll say you're wrong,,, nothin' personal - just fact,,, because you couldn't/didn't do it doesn't mean there aren't guys runnin' 'round kansas doing it every day - res - comm - ind - hvy/hgwy - airport - hi-rise - tunnel,,, we're not all in ks anymore, dorothy :wink:

but i digress - when you're done w/mudjacking, buy some nice green potted plants to cover the mudjackers 6, 7, or 8 holes & throw rugs which'll stay dry from now on :yes: hopefully the roof's easily handled.

good luck.


----------



## markon (Jul 16, 2008)

Well brotheroo, I didn't have to do thirty cause I could retire after 5 (it wasn't just do to the concrete world). Funny little man. Also does some searches online about overlays and decorative concrete, I have a published book on the topic. I have done work in many different countries in the world and on private islands. When people are trying to help people it is fine to have your own opinion, but just isn't very professional to always think your right. Hey, maybe that's the different in being 26 and retired and 30 years experiance?


I will not comment on this post again. Good Luck to the both of you.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

was afraid you take those comments as demeaning &/or condescending which was not intended,,, can i buy a copy of your book ?,,, would seriously enjoy reading it.

rechecking my 1st post, there's not much saying i'm right but did offer 3 possible directions to resolve her troubles.


----------

